# Hinze Dam Wed 14th Nov



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone interested in going to hinze (or elsewhere on the gold coast) on Wednesday morning?

I finish work at 5am and can get to the coast by around 6.30am.

If you are interested PM me


----------

